# dust collector



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

If I were ever be able to buy a cyclone dust collector, what size would I need for a 20x 24 shop? It waould be hooked to scroll saw, lathe, drill press, belt disk sander, 12' band saw,10' table saw,12" planer and a7 1/4 miter saw and a10" miter saw. I have a home one that is working fairly well until I can afford something better.gmcooter


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The bigger the better. I would look for something that moves at least a 1000 cfm.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't get it*

A regular 2 HP cannister DC has a CFM rating of 1700 CFM and static pressure of 10" and costs $450.00. Bag capacity of 5.7 cu ft. or about 42 gal.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/2HP...h-Aluminum-Impeller-Polar-Bear-Series/G0548ZP

A cyclone 2 HP DC has a 1354 CFM rating and a static pressure of 10.4 " and costs $1225.00 Barrel capacity of 35 gallons.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/2-HP-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0440


Why would anyone buy a cyclone at 3 times the price of a cannister? Less capacity in the barrel than the bag and less CFMs. I don't get it. You will be emptying the small barrel more often if planing or jointing lots of boards. :blink:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> A regular 2 HP cannister DC has a CFM rating of 1700 CFM and static pressure of 10" and costs $450.00. Bag capacity of 5.7 cu ft. or about 42 gal.
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/2HP...h-Aluminum-Impeller-Polar-Bear-Series/G0548ZP
> 
> A cyclone 2 HP DC has a 1354 CFM rating and a static pressure of 10.4 " and costs $1225.00 Barrel capacity of 35 gallons.
> ...


At that price difference buy a super dust deputy, and mount it on a 55 gallon drum. You could build a separator for a few dollars.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Bill,Bill,Bill.....everybody knows,all the cool kids use cyclones,doh.

I,on the other hand like cyclones because we get to play with all our sheet metal equipment,as in....rolling our own.BW


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Oops...forgot to add one of my favorite linkys........dig around on this "giant",in the industry's,site.Dust collection 101 has some good reading.

http://www.farrapc.com/


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not sure on the sizing question gmcooter, but here is a little description of the differences between single and two stage collectors. I can see them used more in industrial applications to prevent damage to the impeller. It seems from a previous post that a guy will get more suck for the dollar with a single stage. I'm sure there is a way to calculate the sizing depending on distance and pipe size etc.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Let me try that attachment again.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

woodnthings said:


> A regular 2 HP cannister DC has a CFM rating of 1700 CFM and static pressure of 10" and costs $450.00. Bag capacity of 5.7 cu ft. or about 42 gal.
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/2HP...h-Aluminum-Impeller-Polar-Bear-Series/G0548ZP
> 
> A cyclone 2 HP DC has a 1354 CFM rating and a static pressure of 10.4 " and costs $1225.00 Barrel capacity of 35 gallons.
> ...


Because a cyclone doesn't put the chips through the impeller, have a much better dust handling ability and the filters take much much longer to clog. That 1700cfm rating is without the filter I bet, which will clog up in about an hour and restrict the cfm even lower.


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*cfm*

Is there a simple way to calculate cfm that a dust collector is drawing.? The one I built is not drawing enough I know. I plan on trying it again with the (2hp) motor that my friend gave me. I will be using a larger impeller This time. Will the 2hp motor handle a 14 or 15" Impeller without any problem? I l will appreciate any advice offered. gmcooter


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

No is the easy answer to calculating flow. Fluid dynamics are one of the most complicated things to calculate. Things as simple as the radius on the impeller housing intake can have large impacts on flow rates. Now testing output can be pretty easy using a flow meter....

As far as the impeller and the motor....there's a lot more to impeller power requirements than just diameter. A 2 hp motor could drive a 36 inch impeller of the right design....but that wouldn't move much air.....then again you could probably design a 10 inch impeller that a 2 hp motor couldn't run. 

Short of some pretty sophisticated software and a lot of education....your going to be left with trial and error.


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

Trial and error is just about how I learn every thing. Like the saying experience is the best teacher. It's alright when it's with your own material that doesn't cost much. gmcooter


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is a very good link for designing a system as well as info on components. 

http://www.airhand.com/designing.aspx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

The plan is helpful but just a little over my head. Which isn't very high.gmcooter


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

That plan is incorrect. The tools that make the most dust&chips should be closest to the dust collector.


----------



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

*dust collection*

Hi all,
I started the thread"help with dust collection" and then noticed. "dust collection" and .."filter ideas" and cannot help but notice that there is or it appears to me that there is some over lap:yes: so I am jumping back and forth, gathering ideas and taking notes, even though, each thread is different but there are some similarities that I find helpful.:thumbsup:
Just thought I would mention it.
Sawdust sniffer:smile:
PS: now that I think about it, I hope i got the titles right !


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

hwebb99 said:


> That plan is incorrect. The tools that make the most dust&chips should be closest to the dust collector.
> 
> View attachment 129025


I don't know if the picture is intended as a guide on how to place one's equipment as much as the idea of sizing pipes in a decreasing diameter as you go away from the collector. Every shop will be laid out different, so if the "big chippers" such as the lathe are farther away it might be easier to size the pipe and collector to suit rather than move the lathe, but maybe not either. In my case, when and if I ever add a collector it will likely be the last thing to add so arrangement of the equipment will already be settled.

I'm finding these current threads on dust collectors very informative, so in spite of the sidetracks I think it is all good, at least for me. I hope sawdustsniffer is getting the info he needed.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Not being a negative Nellie but.......the one "wrench" in our shop is how the systems need to change and adapt to moving equipment.

It's one thing to design a system where each machine is "welded" to that spot of realestate......and a wholey different matter,at least in my pea brain and experience,to have a system that allows flexibilty of design,and/or machine moving......with a "minor" in expansion(adding that high $$ XYZ machine later).

Gotta go look for some realestate in our shop.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have the Oneida V-3000 and it removes the dust and wood chips from my shop.


----------

